# seeking culture in CY



## cyprussafari (Oct 11, 2009)

hi all,

I think its about time since i live in the country that i found out about the culture and history of cyprus. There seem to be preicous little books about it. But really though i'm interested in seeing museums, art gallerys and places of that nature.

Can anyone recomend such venues in the Laranca, Agia Napa and Nicosia way?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

cyprussafari said:


> hi all,
> 
> I think its about time since i live in the country that i found out about the culture and history of cyprus. There seem to be preicous little books about it. But really though i'm interested in seeing museums, art gallerys and places of that nature.
> 
> Can anyone recomend such venues in the Laranca, Agia Napa and Nicosia way?


Cyprus department of Antiquities website has information about museums and other places of historic interests

Department of Antiquities - Museums


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

cyprussafari said:


> hi all,
> 
> I think its about time since i live in the country that i found out about the culture and history of cyprus. There seem to be preicous little books about it. But really though i'm interested in seeing museums, art gallerys and places of that nature.
> 
> Can anyone recomend such venues in the Laranca, Agia Napa and Nicosia way?


Some of the Ministry Museums are pretty dire (speaking from the viewpoint of an ex-museum professional and archaeologist). I've found (with the exception of the Main Museum in Nicosia which is state run and one or two others such as the Folk Museum at Fikardou) that the private Museums are more satisfying and interesting (and of course are not included on the Ministry site). I wouldn't rule out the sites indicated on the website altogether, but would point out that other Museums/galleries could be overlooked. In Larnaca the Pierides Archaeological Museum on Zinonos Kittieos is worth a visit. The Palaontology Museum and Gallery on Europa Square at the end of Foinikoudes is also worth a look and is nicely situated to take advantage of strolls and refreshments on the seafront. In fact both venues are within easy walking distance of each other and a nice afternoon out.


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

kimonas said:


> The Palaontology Museum and Gallery on Europa Square at the end of Foinikoudes is also worth a look and is nicely situated to take advantage of strolls and refreshments on the seafront. In fact both venues are within easy walking distance of each other and a nice afternoon out.



The Paleontology Museum was closed for a good while due to problems with the structure of the building. 

By chance we were there just before it had to be closed, when staff weren't fully aware how serious the issue was. They were complaining about the leaking roof; a week later it'd been inspected and the entire building declared unsafe.

As best I can remember that was last Spring. Has the place re-opened?
Mands


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

The major Cypriot Banks also have culture centers. All in Nicosia. I know the Bank of Cyprus cultural center is in the center of Nicosia across from Faneromeni Church. 
Another culture center in Nicosia is the Famagusta Gate. Time Out mag should also have all the listings but not sure if it's in Greek or English.

Inside the Archbishop's palace in Nicosia there is a museum- I believe it's called the Byzantine museum- and if I remember correctly has a big art collection (I haven't been there for over 20 years)
In the Nicosia old town there is also the Hadjiyiorkatsi Cornesio House. The Leventio museum was just reopened in Laiki yitonia.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

theresoon said:


> The major Cypriot Banks also have culture centers. All in Nicosia. I know the Bank of Cyprus cultural center is in the center of Nicosia across from Faneromeni Church.
> Another culture center in Nicosia is the Famagusta Gate. Time Out mag should also have all the listings but not sure if it's in Greek or English.
> 
> Inside the Archbishop's palace in Nicosia there is a museum- I believe it's called the Byzantine museum- and if I remember correctly has a big art collection (I haven't been there for over 20 years)
> In the Nicosia old town there is also the Hadjiyiorkatsi Cornesio House. The Leventio museum was just reopened in Laiki yitonia.


It's also worth mentioning that the University of Cyprus has a Cultural Centre in a restored courtyard house in the Old Town in a sector which has seen huge transformation in the last few years because of EU and USAID cash injections. Many of the magnificent abandoned mansions near the buffer zone have been restored and reinhabited and the old Turkish sector (within the southern unoccupied part of town) has also been completely restored and the streets beautified with trees and planters etc). Together with the numerous old churches (also restored recently) the Old Town is becoming a great place for walks - many of which are set out on heritage trails in the pavement through brass plaques to follow. Around from the Hadjiyiorkatsi Cornesio House Museum is the main Mosque in the unoccupied part of the city which is still used, opposite which are the restored Turkish baths at which you can now get a proper steam clean (and numerous bars and resturants around where one can recover afterwards!)


----------

